# Policy on Job site portable toilets .



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I am surprised where this one went, but wow....what a set of opinions! I allow my guys to run to a quick trip or whatever when nature calls....kind of funny how some people are concerning using a restroom. To my way of thinking, the $35 we pay for a porta john makes up for lost time.....and, our plumbing inspector will red tag us on a new contruction site if one is not present.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Same around here, no visible Porta-John on site building inspector will not do an inspection and will red card the job site.


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

How about this idea? One local landscaper in my area bought his own porta potty. He had a graphics wrap done on it. It looks awesome as hell and is great advetisment. He moves it himself on a little 4x8 trailer.

If i will be at the job for more then a week i will get a porta potty. Now there are some jobs i do where the people have 50 acers and work all day. Then i find it acceptable to go in the woods. Especially if i do not have to walk 300 feet.

I will not use the customers bathroom. I will often go over to the truck and make it look like i am reading something and use a coffee cup or gatorade bottle.

Having the enclosed trailer at the job sites this year will make things real easy!


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

ok i have decided to compromise... i am going to were a diaper this season & avoid this whole scenerio, it will be a great time saver & save the akward feelings of blowing up the owners bathroom like an A bomb.. watch out when that coffee slams into your mcmuffin


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Another true story, a friend helped me on a morning job and I needed to spend the afternoon with him installing counter top. I told him to stop on the way so I could use a bathroom somewhere. Next thing you know we were at his job. I asked the ho if I could use his bathroom and of course he said yes. When it came time to wipe, I leaned over for tp and the toilet seat broke away. Without and dirty details, I was on the floor with a broken seat and no tp. After I cleaned up the mess I told the ho that my friend would buy him a new seat. Thank god it was not my customer.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

thats is too funy reminds me of that
ben stiller movie where he had to take a 2 in dates house,,, sorry to ramble but i am laughing like mad


----------



## Murphy (Mar 28, 2006)

Okay so you don't use the toilet because your clients are royalty but you stay for dinner after a long hard day. 
A. You must not have a family to go home to
B. Do you do the dishes when the royalty is done with dinner.
C. Obviously you have an iron stomach to never go to the bathroom on a jobsite.
D. I am glad I don't work for you

Don't get me wrong more power to you if you can make it all day without using a restroom you must have some kind of power I don't posess. I am all for not going #2 in a clients bathroom, but emergencies do occur and I certainly couldn't justify firing an employee for being human. JMHO Murph


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

double that effect if the doctor makes you take water pills....... 


there are some dis-advantages to bein over 50.....


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

Glad to know I'm not the only one out there who has "right now" emergencies. Plus, I drink coffee in t he morning, and water all day, so if I had to leave the jobsite every time I had to go, I....I.... I don't know. It wouldn't work.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

Murphy said:


> Okay so you don't use the toilet because your clients are royalty but you stay for dinner after a long hard day.
> A. You must not have a family to go home to
> B. Do you do the dishes when the royalty is done with dinner.
> C. Obviously you have an iron stomach to never go to the bathroom on a jobsite.
> ...




hmmm ... now I'd just fire you for backtalkin :laughing:


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*Mike I don't understand your rant on this*

WE spent a year on a home with 2 acres near the golden gate bridge in s.f. Dr.'s home is worth around 4.5 Mill. now. By the way ,the nicest folks.

We were always treated as family. We installed 70 ft. of retaining wall,including a new stamped driveway. much of this work was in the winter rain. Do you think we would use the customer's bathrooms in our
muddy carhearts? Of course a small few day trim job [ in and out in a couple of days] is different. Our customers have the resources to pay for a temp. toilet, and are given that option. I started in this Buss. around Boston Mass. many years ago. Pockets wern't as deep ,then and there.

Thank's for all the great replys PS Mike I always enjoy your thoughts,

maybe this was an off day, I sure have have my share. he he


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

while we're at it how many dates until you can fart in front of a new g/f??


----------



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

My favorite part of a bathroom remodel is christening the new toilet.:001_huh: inch: :shutup: :w00t:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

dougchips said:


> Another true story, a friend helped me on a morning job and I needed to spend the afternoon with him installing counter top. I told him to stop on the way so I could use a bathroom somewhere. Next thing you know we were at his job. I asked the ho if I could use his bathroom and of course he said yes. When it came time to wipe, I leaned over for tp and the toilet seat broke away. Without and dirty details, I was on the floor with a broken seat and no tp. After I cleaned up the mess I told the ho that my friend would buy him a new seat. Thank god it was not my customer.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

That was exactly what I needed today!:laughing: 

And I like ruskent's idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

...


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

Bone Saw said:


> ...


Great set up!!


----------



## Ten Fingers (Nov 5, 2006)

if possible park strategically so you can open the truck door and stand there and look like you're on the phone or writing something down. Corn field will do too.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Trailers people... Trailers many many uses... I have a fridge, microwave, toaster oven, and coffee pot in mine... I also have 5 gal buckets and empty soda bottles.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

im getting visions of plaid wool jackets, flannel pants and hats with the flappy ears

Backwoods

im sorry, lol --- ya'll are filthy. What's funny is ya'll start slappin each other on the back cuz you got the next best way to take a sh*t in a bucket.




hey - i didn't start this thread ...


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*I love the trailer idea*

EDDIE is taking his grilled cheeze outa the tosta oven,reaching over TONY ,whos taking a dump in the orange bucket L O L


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*I can't believe this has happened EMBARASSING*

A couple of hrs ago I saw a friend that gave Me a reference recently. 
It was a 3 week job on His girlfriends house. Sweet Lady . Very happy with our work. We had the potty after the 1st week. I feel terrible,this is what He told Me. One of My laborers[ he has been let go for attitude ]
Made a Very BAD mess in Her bathroom ,and left it ! I feel terrible! She
didn't wan't Me to know. Somehow,I will Make this up to Her. Little did I know this would hit so close to home when I started this post. That's it on customers bathrooms. I'm cured NEVER AGAIN


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

well i just hadmy roof done a couple of months ago, those boys were here about 4.5 days total, weather got in their way. nice crew cleaned up etc..

never did they ask to use the john, to be honest i wouldnt be to thrilled about them blowing up my bathroom like the exxon valdez. obviously they took a spin... noticed them pissing behind my shed a few times.. oh well im not the type to bust a guys balls at my home.. on my job another story lol

ray


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

Driftwood said:


> A couple of hrs ago I saw a friend that gave Me a reference recently.
> It was a 3 week job on His girlfriends house. Sweet Lady . Very happy with our work. We had the potty after the 1st week. I feel terrible,this is what He told Me. One of My laborers[ he has been let go for attitude ]
> Made a Very BAD mess in Her bathroom ,and left it ! I feel terrible! She
> didn't wan't Me to know. Somehow,I will Make this up to Her. Little did I know this would hit so close to home when I started this post. That's it on customers bathrooms. I'm cured NEVER AGAIN


can I say 



told you so

:laughing:


that is kinda weird how you started the post and then it actually happend


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

Glad this amuses You Dirt. I'm sick about this ,the customer will get some free work as comp.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

Driftwood said:


> Glad this amuses You Dirt. I'm sick about this ,the customer will get some free work as comp.


Driftwood, no it doesn't amuse me actually that some ignorant [email protected]@ made a mess out of your client's bathroom.


He's got an excuse - he's a dumb laborer. Right? Prolly not worth the sh*t he left on the tiles, right?


But you are promoting your company's IMAGE everytime you set foot onto/into your client's property/residence.

It is YOUR company Driftwood. That is YOUR sh*t on the floor.

and it's YOUR image.





I"m not really even talking just to you Driftwood - 


as seemingly ridiculous as this thread is --- I think it speaks volumes on how some of us really are in real life.




(For example, I can be a really uptight prick:laughing: )


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Dirt, do you tell your workers to eat food that will not give them gas? "When you fart in my customers home, it is not your fart, it is Dirt's fart, I want your farts you represent Dirt Inc. From now on your diets will consist of flowers and candy."


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

dougchips said:


> Dirt, do you tell your workers to eat food that will not give them gas? "When you fart in my customers home, it is not your fart, it is Dirt's fart, I want your farts you represent Dirt Inc. From now on your diets will consist of flowers and candy."


no doug, to answer your question.




like i said - i didn't write this thread. At first it was ridiculous - but like I said has kind've spoken volumes about how some of these guys here present themselves


no?


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*1001 hits 66 replys ?*

Are you sure this was a foolish thread ? Why are we on this blog ,if not to share ideas and prosper ? Some replies were a little over the top , that's ok. the four letter words were stupid ! Am I offended by this? Not really ,I was a sgt. in the USMC when you were in pampers. See ya.


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

just watching this thread- funny how a subject like s*#$ generates 65 posts :laughing: 

it must be a "feel good" thread hehehehehehehe


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

Driftwood said:


> Are you sure this was a foolish thread ? Why are we on this blog ,if not to share ideas and prosper ? Some replies were a little over the top , that's ok. the four letter words were stupid ! Am I offended by this? Not really ,I was a sgt. in the USMC when you were in pampers. See ya.


lol, pampers



no pun intended, right???


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: 

Driftwood thanks for your service to my country btw ...


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

Worst thing is when you drive to a estimate a hour and a half away. Some reason when ever i get in my truck it makes me pee. So i end up having to find a damn restroom so the first thing i say to the customer isn't "May i use your restroom!!"


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

The one's I hate are when I've been working for a while in a little old ladies house for a few hours, and the tension is kinda high, and allova sudden I gotta go, and I mean NOW! Do I RUN? Do I ask? Do I ask myself these questions 'til I [email protected]# my pants? AAAHHH!!


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

> I gotta go, and I mean NOW!


Hehhe, reminds me of a saying I have heard now here: ' like a wild ***** runnin' thru the woods to ####'! Is a serious subject though. #2 in a customer's house? No way without a toilet brush,powerwasher, and air freshener. Call it a #### kit. Oh! And my own paper! I don't *know* these people. This would only be in an extreme emergency and no one is home nor expectred to be for a while. Hate to see all the new paint failing on the first day!


----------



## john elliott (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm with the guys who would do almost anything to not have to use the customer's bathroom for #2. Prevention is better than cure, and going potty before going to work is a really good start.

If an emergency does arise, though, the most important thing is to leave no evidence whatsoever. No smell, no visible evidence, no greatly reduced roll of toilet paper. Boman's suggestion of a #### kit is an excellent one

John


----------



## paintr56 (Feb 4, 2005)

If I am working inside I use the customers accomodations if outside I take a short ride or if I am in the country I may pee outside very carefully. I never ask to go inside if that isn't where the job is. Many offer and I will accept.

Jim Bunton


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*I'VE BEEN WRONG ,ON THIS, lesson learned*

Portable toilet In every estimate. Live and learn!


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

long jobs, more than a week or two, and we get a portable john on the site. i hate using customers bathrooms. i can think of only a handful of times in 10 years i have used one. and it was only to pee.
no one that works for me, nor any of my subs are allowed to use a customers toilet. when new toilets are installed on a new addition or renovation we are about to complete, they get taped shut with blue tape until we get final inspections and there are no longer workers on site. i make the subs either find a tree in the woods (most of my jobs are in very rural areas) or take a drive to a local restaurant.
there is no reason to stink or mess up a customers bathroom. even if it's only to pee, find another place to go. it's very rude imo.


----------



## partystar (Jan 29, 2008)

Driftwood said:


> Portable toilet In every estimate. Live and learn!


Thath's right. I agree with you.


----------

